# Soon to be X



## Kryptonite (Sep 26, 2017)

My STBXW doesn't seem at all remorseful that she destroyed our life and our family's life, just wants to fight and WIN WIN WIN.
Even if by her definition she ends up winning with monetary pay out and stuff. She's has really lost her best friend. As this continues she just kills every good Memory I ever had of her.
I just want peace I don't want to reconcile ever. 
Thoughts? predictions? are some woman just like this or does grief just turn woman into non rational maniacs? Will there be a point of Clarity when she says Oh god what have I done?


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Some women, and some men, are just like this. Their entire world encircles them in an orbit not much greater than their thickness. 




Kryptonite said:


> Will there be a point of Clarity when she says Oh god what have I done?


Yes, that time will come. Hopefully, it comes while she is still alive in her temporal life and she has a chance to repent of her selfish actions. However, the time will come.

I don't blame you for not wanting reconciliation.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Kryptonite said:


> My STBXW doesn't seem at all remorseful that she destroyed our life and our family's life, just wants to fight and WIN WIN WIN.
> Even if by her definition she ends up winning with monetary pay out and stuff. She's has really lost her best friend. As this continues she just kills every good Memory I ever had of her.
> I just want peace I don't want to reconcile ever.
> Thoughts? predictions? are some woman just like this or does grief just turn woman into non rational maniacs? Will there be a point of Clarity when she says Oh god what have I done?


*Been there and done that my friend!

Both my XW and my RSXW were totally obsessed with the green stuff! 

One who didn't have it but who wanted all that she could possibly get; the other who actually had it, but couldn't wait to insatiably get her slimy paws on even more, even if she had to extract it out from under poorer people! 

Hope that she's asked by the Heavenly Father at Judgment, "So Sweetheart, how'd all that earthly money grubbing work out for you?"*


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Kryptonite said:


> My STBXW doesn't seem at all remorseful that she destroyed our life and our family's life, just wants to fight and WIN WIN WIN.
> Even if by her definition she ends up winning with monetary pay out and stuff. She's has really lost her best friend. As this continues she just kills every good Memory I ever had of her.
> I just want peace I don't want to reconcile ever.
> Thoughts? predictions? are some woman just like this or does grief just turn woman into non rational maniacs? Will there be a point of Clarity when she says Oh god what have I done?




I'm going through the same thing as you except it my husband who has no remorse. Some people are just terrible heartless people. I hope they will feel bad eventually for what they did... but some people are so messed up they don't feel empathy at all. I think that one day they will realize it. Goodluck!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Sorry dude. It's hard when you realize that people are not who you thought they were. Life is better though when you see people for who they really are instead of who you wanted them to be. You appreciate the good ones more and you end up making smarter decisions. My sister said to me once she thinks hell is having to feel the pain you gave other people in you life. I try to think about that when I think about the injustice of the world, I hope she is right. Even if I will have to feel it too. I deserve it too, we all do.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Kryptonite said:


> My STBXW doesn't seem at all remorseful that she destroyed our life and our family's life, just wants to fight and WIN WIN WIN.
> Once a woman loses their love for you, they suddenly start thinking of everything that ever happened between you that you "owe" them for. They never count the things they should "owe" you for. Yes, it's how it normally goes.
> Even if by her definition she ends up winning with monetary pay out and stuff. She's has really lost her best friend. As this continues she just kills every good Memory I ever had of her.
> 
> ...


Don't count on her ever having a "moment of clarity". It rarely happens. It would make her think poorly of herself if she admitted to herself her faults. People normally don't do that unless circumstances occur where they're forced to start really digging deep.


----------



## Ixy87 (Oct 2, 2017)

Kryptonite said:


> My STBXW doesn't seem at all remorseful that she destroyed our life and our family's life, just wants to fight and WIN WIN WIN.
> Even if by her definition she ends up winning with monetary pay out and stuff. She's has really lost her best friend. As this continues she just kills every good Memory I ever had of her.
> I just want peace I don't want to reconcile ever.
> Thoughts? predictions? are some woman just like this or does grief just turn woman into non rational maniacs? Will there be a point of Clarity when she says Oh god what have I done?


Going through something similar except it's my husband that has turned his back on our marriage, has absolutely no remorse. Everytime I try to speak to him, he just tries to hurt me with his words... maybe She's trying to hurt you in the only way she knows how too.... I have to say, this hurt has caused me to be somewhat of a maniac. Best wishes...


----------



## LaReine (Aug 14, 2017)

Not just women, men can be just as cruel and heartless.

I haven't been through it but my aunt is currently going through a divorce and her exh has left her with over 80k in debt in her name (he took out a card on their joint account and forged her signature). Plus emotional abuse. Thankfully he has ****ed off overseas.

My DH's exw took all their savings (she called bank in years about how he had died suddenly and she was destitute and continued to harass them until they handed over 150k), she also took his apartment (had before he met her). His lawyer said they could fight t and win but he'd lose it all anyway in legal dress. He left it as they have two kids and he hoped it would go to them... nope.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

